# EOS M3 and Tamron 18-200mm-f35-63-di-iii-vc EF-M



## amuehlem (May 4, 2015)

The Tamron 18-200mm-f35-63-di-iii-vc EF-M lens does not work properly on the new EOS M3, even if there are no problems on the M. Tamron is currently investigating the problem.

From there website:
------------------
A notice to users and potential purchasers of the 18-200mm F/3.5-6.3 Di III VC (Model B011) for Canon (EOS M)

Thank you for your interest in Tamron’s lenses.
We have learned that the Tamron 18-200mm F/3.5-6.3 Di III VC (Model B011) for Canon (EOS M) does not function properly when used with the Canon EOS M3, which went on sale in Japan on March 26.
We sincerely apologize to all users and potential purchasers for any inconvenience the issue may cause.
An investigation is currently underway, and as soon as we know more we will post a notice on the Tamron website.
------------------

I hope they find a solution, I really like the EOS M line, especially the M3 and also like this Tamron lens.


----------



## amuehlem (May 29, 2015)

Tamron announced a new firmware which should solve this issue (http://www.tamron.eu/lenses/18-200mm-f35-63-di-iii-vc/) I'm currently looking for a service center to upgrade my lens. It would be great if anyone has tested the new firmware and can share some first impressions.


----------



## vjlex (Jun 17, 2015)

I've been hoping someone would chime in with experience with this lens. I don't really have much to add, but I went to my dealer the day before yesterday (yeah, it's quite an addictive hobby) and tried on the 18-200. Seemed to work well. I really have nothing to compare it to though as I don't own the lens, so don't really know what it was like before the update. I'm seriously considering purchasing it, but the roughly $500 price tag seems a bit prohibitive for a 3rd party lens. If anyone has any experience or opinions on this lens, please share.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jun 17, 2015)

You can do some comparison here. Compare to Canon EF-m 55-200 zoom.

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=968&Camera=812&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=0&LensComp=493&CameraComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=0

Clearly looks like craap but if you can tolerate the softness or maybe shoot only video then it might be ok.


----------



## bholliman (Jun 20, 2015)

East Wind Photography said:


> You can do some comparison here. Compare to Canon EF-m 55-200 zoom.
> 
> http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=968&Camera=812&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=0&LensComp=493&CameraComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=0
> 
> Clearly looks like craap but if you can tolerate the softness or maybe shoot only video then it might be ok.



The Tammy looks pretty bad. Think I'll pass.


----------



## dcm (Jun 20, 2015)

bholliman said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > You can do some comparison here. Compare to Canon EF-m 55-200 zoom.
> ...



That's the wrong Tammy - it's the Di-II with an EF mount. Doesn't look like they have the Di-III version for mirrorless with the EF-M mount in TDP yet. It may not fair any better, but would be more of an apples to apples comparison.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jun 20, 2015)

dcm said:


> bholliman said:
> 
> 
> > East Wind Photography said:
> ...



You are correct I missed the iii on my small screen. I will see if my local dealer has one and try it out. Also note that there is an update to the fw for m3. Need to check serials upon purchase. 

http://www.tamron-usa.com/about/updates_canon_B011.php


----------



## vjlex (Jun 22, 2015)

Well, I just ordered a used one in mint condition for a little less than 40,000 yen (currently about $322USD). On the purchase page, it did say that it works specifically with the M3, so it should have up-to-date firmware. Should arrive tomorrow, so I should have some sample pix to post soon.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jun 22, 2015)

shunsai said:


> Well, I just ordered a used one in mint condition for a little less than 40,000 yen (currently about $322USD). On the purchase page, it did say that it works specifically with the M3, so it should have up-to-date firmware. Should arrive tomorrow, so I should have some sample pix to post soon.



Good deal. Keep us posted.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jul 3, 2015)

shunsai said:


> Well, I just ordered a used one in mint condition for a little less than 40,000 yen (currently about $322USD). On the purchase page, it did say that it works specifically with the M3, so it should have up-to-date firmware. Should arrive tomorrow, so I should have some sample pix to post soon.



Wondering if you had a chance to check out that lens yet.


----------



## vjlex (Jul 3, 2015)

East Wind Photography said:


> Wondering if you had a chance to check out that lens yet.



Ooh, sorry, I completely forgot to report back. Yes, I got the Tamron 18-200mm about a week ago. So far I find it pretty sturdy. Truthfully though, I haven't had a chance to really put it to good use (rainy season over here), but hopefully in the coming weeks, I'll have a chance to really get a good feel for it and see what it can do.

My general impressions of it are that it's a pretty good all-around lens. I agree with Dustin Abbott's review about it making the camera front heavy. But it's not excessive in my opinion, having only been using quite large EF lenses up to this point. And as some others have reported, the zoom ring is a bit stiff, but that's not necessarily a bad thing (no lens creep like some of my previous Tamron had a minor problem with). But I wouldn't mind it it were a little smoother.

I was a little surprised to find that there is no switch for the VC. I haven't used it on a tripod yet, so I don't know if that's a problem or not. Also, having been strictly using 2.8 or faster lens for the past couple years, the 3.5-6.3 maximum aperture can be an uncomfortable limitation. But if you get good light, the images seem to be quite sharp. And I really like the zoom range on this lens!

Just to give an idea, here are 2 shots from the same spot- 

These first two are at 200mm












From the same spot at 18mm





A few more general shots.

























Make of these pix what you will, or if there's any specific question you have, I'll try to answer it.


----------



## vjlex (Jul 3, 2015)

Here are a few more shots:


----------



## vjlex (Jul 3, 2015)

And as usual, one more for good measure (and a video... hope it can load).

Sorry about the blurred faces. I uploaded this one though because of the shadow of the lens barrel caused by the M3's popup flash, even though this was shot at 18mm. 






I've heard it's supposed to be a bounce flash, but it doesn't seem to hold a tilted position. If you want it to bounce, you have to hold it in position... which is kind of silly to me.











And here is a video:
http://victorjayfoster.com/forum_uploads/tamron18_200/MVI_0628.MP4


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jul 3, 2015)

Not bad considering the range. I see some color fringing at the edges/corner but overall it is an incredible range. It would be nice to see some 100% crops at the wide and tele ends. The images you posted cannot show that level of detail.

However I think for what I need the M3 for this would be a great option...especially for video use.


----------



## vjlex (Jul 3, 2015)

East Wind Photography said:


> Not bad considering the range. I see some color fringing at the edges/corner but overall it is an incredible range. It would be nice to see some 100% crops at the wide and tele ends. The images you posted cannot show that level of detail.
> 
> However I think for what I need the M3 for this would be a great option...especially for video use.



Yeah, I noticed the fringing too when I was trying it out. Pixel-peeping the RAWs at 100%, it gets pretty bad. It gets worse the further away from the center of the frame you go. But ultimately I decided I could live with the trade off for now. There just aren't that many native EF-M lenses to choose from.

Ah, I didn't realize it, but you're right. These are the S-size jpgs. I typically shoot RAW+L, but the 11 Mb jpgs were becoming too unwieldy and unshareable.

I've uploaded the RAW files for those first 3 pix (the first 2 at 200mm; the 3rd one at 18mm). The files are about 30 Mb each.

http://victorjayfoster.com/forum_uploads/tamron18_200/IMG_0607.CR2
http://victorjayfoster.com/forum_uploads/tamron18_200/IMG_0608.CR2
http://victorjayfoster.com/forum_uploads/tamron18_200/IMG_0609.CR2


----------



## bainsybike (Jul 3, 2015)

Thanks for these shunsai - very informative.

The native Canon M lenses don't have an IS switch either - you can enable or disable it in camera. Maybe it works the same way with the Tamron?


----------



## amuehlem (Jul 27, 2015)

I got my Tamron back, the firmware upgrade took 6 weeks  Good news is, it now works perfectly with the M3, no more focusing issues.


----------



## rossbeckernz (Sep 7, 2015)

I've used the Tamron EF-M 18-200 & I find it's super. Sharp, fast focus, light. Didn't work on the new M3 & Tamron has updated the firmware for free, but charged for PP.
All told, very happy.


----------



## HaroldC3 (Sep 14, 2015)

If anyone could post some full resoltuion sample at 18mm f8 i would greatly appreciate it. I am keeping my eyes open for a used copy as well so if anyone has any leads pass them my way. Thanks!


----------

